
The European Commission is preparing a frontal attack on the hyperlink - walterbell
https://juliareda.eu/2015/11/ancillary-copyright-2-0-the-european-commission-is-preparing-a-frontal-attack-on-the-hyperlink/
======
cpswan
This battle might be fought with the dwindling pockets of old media, but it
seems to miss the fact that _everything_ created by _anybody_ has copyright. A
permission based culture won't just create a minefield around old media, it
will mine everything.

This comment is licensed under the Linking Commons 2020 Open License, which
permits anybody to link to it just like you used to on the old Internet.

